# Yanmar 3 cylinder 23 hp



## 595JD (Apr 19, 2018)

Will the cluster cause the diesel module and fuel shut off solenoid go out? Replaced both of them then found out the cluster is not working properly. Would that cause the other 2 to go back out?

Sent from 595 JD


----------

